# MINTS or TNARS



## jciz75 (Dec 19, 2013)

Hello everybody. I am curious as to what the differences are between MINTS and TNARS. Is wither one going to offer a more well rounded theological education? Is either one accepted as ministerial level training?

Thank you for the answers in advance.


----------

